# Share your food photos here!



## Ma'am (Jan 1, 2020)

I got the cookbook, _Thug Kitchen_, for Christmas and I want to make every recipe in it in 2020. The recipes are plant-based, and the book is a New York Times bestseller.

Anyone want to do it with me? I'm thinking to do the recipes in any order and post here, if anyone wants to join me.

Let's change that up to just make this a thread to post pics of food you've cooked. 

I do plan to cook everything in that cookbook and probably post it here, though. And, if anyone wants to do the whole cookbook with me, feel free!


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm reading the intro. to _Thug Kitchen_ now and it's cracking me up. It's full of curse words and I get the idea that, as the title implies, they're trying hard to make eating plant-based seem like something for tough guys. I wish them luck with that lol. We shall see...


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 1, 2020)

Maybe this thread should be merged with Olly's vegetable thread in the lounge?

Either way, here is my first recipe from the Thug Kitchen cookbook. The sandwich filling (aside from the lettuce, tomato slices and mustard) is mashed chickpeas, avocado, fresh dill, smoked almonds, lemon juice, hot sauce, onion and more. It was okay but I thought it should have been more flavorful considering the ingredients. My family said the same. I'm hoping it will improve after the ingredients get a chance to meld together more. 

Update: Nope, it's the same the next day. We ate it again so I guess it passes.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's my second recipe tried from my new cookbook, _Thug Kitchen, _lentil soup. It's pretty good but nothing new to me, except for the inclusion of lemon zest, which I've never tried in soup before. I changed it up a little and quadrupled the recipe for the freezer.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

And here's my third recipe from the_ Thug Kitchen _cookbook, coleslaw. The difference is the dressing, which includes peanut butter, rice vinegar, fresh ginger, lime juice, hot sauce and soy sauce. I don't recall ever using rice vinegar before. 

There are 121 recipes in the book, so I have 118 to go. :/

Someone come do it with me! Or a different cookbook, I don't care.


----------



## escorial (Jan 3, 2020)

Today I have to say goodbye to flavour

how I will miss a stir fry


----------



## EntrepreneurRideAlong (Jan 3, 2020)

Making a nice vegan chili for NFL playoffs this weekend, will post later!


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 3, 2020)

Here's my fourth recipe from the _Thug Kitchen_ cookbook. Carrot cake cookies with walnuts and raisins.


----------



## PiP (Jan 7, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Here's my fourth recipe from the _Thug Kitchen_ cookbook. Carrot cake cookies with walnuts and raisins.
> 
> View attachment 25241



I never had my glasses on when I first saw this picture. Lucky I spotted it was on a plate. (sorry, Ma'am... please don't hit me...Pip humour)

Seriously, I love carrot cake so would love to try this recipe.

I already have a recipe tab open for Lentil soup, which I will cook tomorrow.


----------



## PiP (Jan 11, 2020)

I'll join you Ma'am. I am sorting through piles of recipes I found in a very old and long forgotten  recipe folder (some go back 40 years) I have decided to  create a personal recipe book of all my favourite, tried and tested recipes. 

I came across a very old recipe for Spinach and Lentil Pie scribbled on a sheet of paper. I liked the sound of the ingredients so decided to give it a try.

The ingredients: red lentils. fresh spinach, curd cheese, cream, thyme, garlic, ground nutmeg, grated cheese and pastry.

Somewhere along the line while cooking I lost the plot and thought I was making the red lentil quiche. It was only when I poured the filling into the quiche pastry case, I had a moment: There was no way this filling was going to set as it did not contain eggs. I looked at the recipe again and spotted I'd picked up the pie rather than the quiche recipe. Damn, I would need to prepare more pastry. In my haste there's now flour everywhere - fingers crossed hubby would not walk into the kitchen. So pastry made I add a lid to the 'quiche' to transform it into a pie!




Pie lid made I baked it in the oven. Looked promising



erm....


Husband's reaction: that looks disgusting. Mine: Shut up and eat it.

It tasted delicious and we both had seconds. I think it will probably one of those pies which is best served cold when it has congealed.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 11, 2020)

I might give up on my cookbook project because I'm not crazy about the results so far. Maybe better to just pick recipes off the internet and such.

That pie looks great, PiP!


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2020)

Okay, let's just set ourselves a challenge to cook a different recipe each week, or more if we have time.


----------



## escorial (Jan 12, 2020)

disgusting..don't bother...when i mention this recipe i always get a negative response and no one has tried it..when sitting in a sauna a guy said his fav meal was cockle curry....i keep meaning to cook it.....


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 13, 2020)

This is the vegetable stock I'm making for the minestrone soup I plan to make later. Boring, but the house smells wonderful.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 13, 2020)

Chicken casserole in my brand new (and very expensive) Le Creuset cast-iron pot.



Pear & Almond cake, made it on Saturday, goes well with Cornish ice-cream.


----------



## PiP (Jan 13, 2020)

Please can I have the recipe for the pear and almond cake?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 13, 2020)

PiP said:


> Please can I have the recipe for the pear and almond cake?



https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/pear_cake_topped_with_09454


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 13, 2020)

Minestrone soup with a bunch of substitutions. It's getting there.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 14, 2020)

I thought I'd make a nice jello salad:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 14, 2020)

Amnesiac said:


> I thought I'd make a nice jello salad:
> 
> View attachment 25288



Trés posh.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 14, 2020)

Here's my 7th of my project, still doing all of the 121 recipes in the _Thug Kitchen_ cookbook (plant-based). I am picking up the book's tough guy lingo too, like asking husband if his azz is ready for his mother****ing salad. It seems to make him weirdly happy. The recipe was just the vinaigrette salad dressing.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 14, 2020)

Bloggsworth said:


> Trés posh.



Merci, beucoup!


----------



## REBtexas (Jan 15, 2020)

I only eat One Meal A Day (OMAD), which is something a lot of people are now part of.  But when I do eat my wife prepares a mighty fine meal.  This is a vegetarian. But I am not a vegetarian.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 17, 2020)

Roasted beer and lime cauliflower tacos with fire-roasted salsa and cilantro slaw. My #8, 9 and 10 in the Thug Kitchen cookbook.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 17, 2020)

And here's my eleventh of 121 recipes, grown-up ginger limeade (with gin or vodka or not). It's so fresh, including a whole lime (rind included) and ginger root put into the food processor, then strained.


----------



## PiP (Jan 20, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> And here's my eleventh of 121 recipes, grown-up ginger limeade (with gin or vodka or not). It's so fresh, including a whole lime (rind included) and ginger root put into the food processor, then strained.
> 
> View attachment 25308



Would love this recipe, please 

Tonight I attempted to make Swedish meatballs. Although, they do not look that appetizing, they tasted delicious as I mixed in four Merger sausages to the mince beef.


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 20, 2020)

PiP said:


> Would love this recipe, please



It's the "Ginger-Lime Sparklers."

https://www.craftycooknook.com/2015/08/07/cut-the-sweat-ginger-lime-sparklers/


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 20, 2020)

#12, 13,14 and 15 of 121 recipes in _Thug Kitchen_. I don't even want to count how many I still have to go. 

Peach mint sun tea (must remember to buy cheesecloth)



Apple rosemary beans




Bean, corn and green chile tacos



Banana peanut butter muffins


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 22, 2020)

Recipes #16, 17, 18 and 19 from _Thug Kitchen_:


carrot-cumin salad dressing, homemade croutons



chickpeas and dumplings

the raw chive dumplings


the finished chickpeas and dumplings


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 23, 2020)

Figured I'd whip up a little asspick fish, or however you spell it... Anyway, it came out all right. (The kids look a little traumatized, but hey, they'll have something to discuss with their favorite therapist, later!)


----------



## PiP (Jan 23, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> #12, 13,14 and 15 of 121 recipes in _Thug Kitchen_. I don't even want to count how many I still have to go.
> 
> Peach mint sun tea (must remember to buy cheesecloth)
> View attachment 25314
> ...



Would love to try the banana peanut muffins but replacing peanuts with walnuts... and the Peach mint sun tea sounds a perfect base to add alcohol, like Long Island Ice Tea, Are any of these recipes online?


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 23, 2020)

I've been able to find the recipes online on people's blogs so far, after I look up the exact name of the recipe. It seems there are a lot of them out there, since it was a bestselling cookbook. Let me know anytime you want a recipe. I just realized I could also just take a picture of the page. 

Here's the muffins:

http://www.askthefoodgeek.com/banana-nut-muffins/

The only difference I found here is the recipe above calls for whole wheat flour whereas the _Thug Kitchen_ says whole wheat pastry flour OR all-purpose flour.

I used half all-purpose (white flour) and half whole wheat flour and I thought they were a little heavy so next time I'd probably just use the white flour.


And here's the tea:

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2c/0b/03/2c0b03c1a573a8efb03f5bee7c80f545.jpg


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 23, 2020)

Aspic - for future reference...


----------



## Amnesiac (Jan 23, 2020)

Bloggsworth said:


> Aspic - for future reference...



Thanks, brother. Appreciate the assist. =D


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2020)

Biro said:


> Scousers (people from Liverpool)  are known for their sense of humour but to explain to other nationals a cockle is a small shell fish thats full of gritty sand and only eaten pickled when half drunk.
> 
> The idea of making a curry with such would probably be a joke or better than any stomach pump and constipation cure combined.



I will be doing a cockle curry an post pics with no warning..the word scouser is taken from a stew that originated in a scandanadian country...a staple dish in the city...topped with red cabbage and physical violence if you never ate it all up...


----------



## escorial (Jan 25, 2020)

Cockle curry....you only live once


----------



## PiP (Jan 25, 2020)

escorial said:


> Cockle curry....you only live once



probably true after eating cockle curry. LoL


----------



## escorial (Jan 25, 2020)

taste like chicken.......cheerie bye folks


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 5, 2020)

Not getting much done lately, in a winter slump. Here's #20 and #21 of 121 recipes in _Thug Kitchen_ (plant-based cookbook). 

Horchata, a rice and almond drink that I've never had before. Cinnamon sprinkled on top.





And herb popcorn topping: nutritional yeast (tastes kind of like parmesan cheese), basil, thyme or dill, garlic powder and salt.


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 5, 2020)

Iced latte, recipe #22, an easy one. The recipe called for tea but I used coffee. It's just blended coffee (or tea), almond milk, vanilla, banana, agave syrup and ice. Cinnamon on top.


----------



## PiP (Feb 5, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> Iced latte, recipe #22, an easy one. The recipe called for tea but I used coffee. It's just blended coffee (or tea), almond milk, vanilla, banana, agave syrup and ice. Cinnamon on top.
> 
> View attachment 25379




This looks nice but checking the list of ingredients the calorific value must be quite high?


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 5, 2020)

PiP said:


> This looks nice but checking the list of ingredients the calorific value must be quite high?



Kind of but not too bad. It makes two glasses full, so each glass is 1 cup almond milk, 40 calories. 1/4 banana- 27 c., vanilla extract 10 cal. 1 tsp. agave syrup- 21 cal. But it wasn't sweet enough so probably double that to 42 cal.= 119 calories.


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 5, 2020)

#23, spicy pickled carrots. After they cool off, they have to marinate in the fridge for 8 hours, then they should keep for 3 more weeks in the fridge.

I am kind of re-jazzed about this project now. Doing the whole book turns it into a "plant-based" cooking course.


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 5, 2020)

#24- Brown rice bowl with edamame and tamari scallion sauce. Almonds on top.


----------



## escorial (Feb 9, 2020)

I've watched a few cooking shows an now and again you hear food can be sensual...sexy even

today for breakfast I will be having a cheap sensual experience


----------



## Amnesiac (Feb 10, 2020)

Horchata! Yummmmmmmm


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 11, 2020)

#25 of 121. Watermelon hibiscus coolers- Watermelon, hibiscus tea, lime juice and agave syrup. Tequila optional.


----------



## PiP (Feb 25, 2020)

Ma'am said:


> #23, spicy pickled carrots. After they cool off, they have to marinate in the fridge for 8 hours, then they should keep for 3 more weeks in the fridge.
> 
> I am kind of re-jazzed about this project now. Doing the whole book turns it into a "plant-based" cooking course.
> 
> View attachment 25380



These would make a perfect aperitif. Are they difficult to prepare?


----------



## PiP (Feb 25, 2020)

I was sifting through an old recipe folder when I discovered a recipe for a non-bake cheesecake. Unfortunately, the handwritten recipe was rather cryptic and I had to guess quantities etc. I decorated with grapes, shavings of dark chocolate and sprigs of mint. I was making this for a friends dinner part ... so no pressure! They gave it 9.5 out of 10. Would have been 10, but we all agreed the base was too thick and VERY buttery.


Ingredients
2 tubs of cream cheese
2 yogurts
lemon jelly granules
juice of one lemon

base
1 packet of digestive biscuits
8 oz of butter (reduce to 6)


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2020)

I was just about to ask that too....@pickled carrots


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 25, 2020)

PiP said:


> These would make a perfect aperitif. Are they difficult to prepare?



No, surprisingly easy.


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 29, 2020)

I might not be working on my project for a while. Too much going on right now, unfortunately.

But I keep hoping someone else will post some more food pics. (hint, hint)


----------



## Foxee (Feb 29, 2020)

So I took a winger at making raisin bread from my sourdough starter. I have named it Frankenloaf.


----------



## Ma'am (Mar 1, 2020)

If anyone is interested, here is a similar recipe for pickled carrots. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/pickled-jalapenos-and-carrots-recipe-1937815


----------



## PiP (Mar 1, 2020)

Foxee said:


> So I took a winger at making raisin bread from my sourdough starter. I have named it Frankenloaf.
> 
> View attachment 25479



WoW, Foxee! What ingredients do you use? I love the name Frankenloaf


----------



## Foxee (Mar 1, 2020)

PiP said:


> WoW, Foxee! What ingredients do you use? I love the name Frankenloaf


Thanks! For some reason it fits the poor thing. I keep a 50% white flour 50% wheat flour sourdough starter (sometimes adding a smidge of honey if it seems extra hungry) and I learned that if you want the most leavening from your starter it should be pretty freshly fed before using it for your recipe. I used this No-knead sourdough bread recipe and then cut about a quarter of that off because I knew it would be too much for my loaf pan (made that into cinnamon rolls). Laid out the dough in a rectangle, dotted butter all over it, considered this, dotted more butter all over it, added a bit more butter, then sprinkled it liberally with raisins and a mix of sugar/cinnamon/pie spice/pinch of salt. Tried to roll up like a jellyroll. Cursed a little. Finally plonked it into my (buttered) loaf pan and it tried to fold in half during the transition, giving it an unattractive wrinkled top. Grunted unhappily but figured i'd fix it with butter or something. Let rise for a while while I cursed at the cinnamon rolls (seriously, they did not cooperate). Once the rise was done I baked it sort of according to the directions and when it came out of the oven with it's burnt edges and the raisins trying to escape through the huge crack in the side, I buttered it.

...and all along I could have used the Cinnamon Raisin Sourdough Bread recipe.

Oh well.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 4, 2020)

Shepherd's Pie (beef and gravy w peas, mash is part white and part sweet potato plus garlic and kale, with crunchy Cajun-spice corn cereal topping)

_No actual shepherds were harmed in the making of this casserole._


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh the photo loaded sideways...at first glance, this simple quiche looks like Pac Man


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 7, 2020)

Do you think the hinge is a good idea, or no?


----------



## escorial (Mar 7, 2020)

surrealism....you are a luvy


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## DennisP (Mar 14, 2020)

Gnocchi Perfection


This partially consumed dish is the result of over a year's testing of various methods of making gnocchi. Turns out the old-fashioned way is the best, boiling the russets slowly in their jackets, peeling when warm, letting the riced potatoes cool before adding the eggs, and so on.

What I really want to share is what I learned in chef school, which I took after retiring and with no intent to enter the business. The most important lesson was "mise en place".



This is the way I now prepare a meal. First sanitize all prep surfaces. Then assemble the "mise en place" in separate trays to ensure, before I start, that I have all the ingredients. The corn husks are drying from the tamales I had made for Good Friday breakfast. Next will be peeling, dicing, and sipping scotch and water (so my knife hand remains steady).


----------



## Foxee (Mar 16, 2020)

Dennis, those gnocchi look like they're worth all the experimentation to get there. Gorgeous, they practically float out of the picture. I have to admit, I've never developed quite that level of discipline with prepping to cook.

This morning the kids and I are having Lockdown Waffles...Toaster waffles with hazelnut spread and strawberries.


Not a lot of suffering there.

I did notice that on the whiteboard where my daughter has been posting the menu for the week, there was reason for concern:

...thankfully that was _last_ week.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 16, 2020)

Foxee said:


> So I took a winger at making raisin bread from my sourdough starter. I have named it Frankenloaf.
> 
> View attachment 25479



How come you've trapped a dead squirrel in your bread?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 16, 2020)

Foxee said:


> Shepherd's Pie (beef and gravy w peas, mash is part white and part sweet potato plus garlic and kale, with crunchy Cajun-spice corn cereal topping)
> 
> _No actual shepherds were harmed in the making of this casserole._
> 
> View attachment 25488




Particularly as it is Cottage Pie if made with beef, Shepherd's pie is made with the meat of the sheep, hence its name...


----------



## Foxee (Mar 16, 2020)

Bloggsworth said:


> How come you've trapped a dead squirrel in your bread?


Shush, you, that was the secret ingredient.


Bloggsworth said:


> Particularly as it is Cottage Pie if made with beef, Shepherd's pie is made with the meat of the sheep, hence its name...


LOL, I knew I would manage to yank someone's chain with that one. You win the prize!


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 16, 2020)

"Mmmm.... Hey, it's not bad!"


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 16, 2020)

By the way, your "Elf on a Shelf," was delicious.


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 6, 2020)

Shrimp stir-fried w/ garlic, onion and broccoli slaw, and pasta w/tomato sauce and toppings.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 7, 2020)

That's really pretty, Ma'am! I hope it was as good as it looks.

I amazed myself by making noodles:


----------



## Foxee (Apr 14, 2020)

I've been experimenting with different ways to make things, largely because of the over-buying in the stores that cause shortages. So I made English muffins for the first time ever last night and I sorta followed the recipe except for all the exceptions and substitutions:
- Homemade roasted barley flour in place of whole wheat
- Olive oil in place of butter (almost any fat would do)
- Sourdough starter in place of instant yeast
- Honey in place of sugar because...I don't know. I started putting honey in and I just went with it.

So this morning my youngest daughter wanted to make a breakfast sandwich. We had a small cooking class and ended up with this. 

Homemade barley English muffin, farm-fresh eggs, home-smoked turkey bacon courtesy of my mom, and a little colby-jack cheese.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 28, 2020)

Getting pretty good at baking bread. This is pretty bad for the waistline but sooo delicious.


----------

